# Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?



## Schnitzel (16. November 2008)

*Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Hy,
der Titel sagt es eigentlich schon.
Wieviel Dice geht in der Tiefkühltruhe bei -18°C pro Tag verloren?
Mich interessiert ob es sich lohnen würde eine größere Menge zu bestellen und die dann ein paar Tage in der Truhe zu lagern.
Bitte keine Schätzungen,nur Erfahrunswerte.

BTW:Wieviel Dice braucht man eigentlich ~pro Stunde für only CPU?


----------



## Hyperhorn (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Mich hat das auch mal interessiert, allerdings wie es mit der nächtlichen Zwischenlagerung auf dem Balkon (Januar --> schätzungsweise um den Gefrierpunkt ) aussieht. Da waren von ca. 9 kg Platten am nächsten Morgen noch 8 kg übrig.
Wenn du Pallets hast, wirkt sich die größere Oberfläche natürlich etwas stärker darauf aus... Für mehrere Tage sollte das dann schon spürbar mehr Dice sein, als am Ende verbraucht werden soll.

Zur CPU: Hängt ganz davon ab, ob da ein QX9770 @ 1,8 V dran glauben muss oder Max. FSB eines Celeron 420 ansteht...
Grob geschätzt würde ich mal 10kg für einen Tag sorgloses Benchen bzw. 25kg für ein Wochenende ansetzen. Für ein Setup sollte das auch bei hitzköpfigen CPUs ausreichen.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Geplant ist das erste mal Subzero mit einem E2180 und einem E6700,
also sozusagen erstmal ein Kennenlernrun,wahrscheinlich nicht länger als 5 Stunden ohne vorbereitungszeit.
5,5 KG kosten halt um die 25€,11KG 35€.
Wenn jetzt nur 100 oder 200gr. pro Tag schwinden würden könnte man besser 11KG bestellen und am nächsten Wochenende noch ein bisschen probieren.
Keiner da mit Erfahrungswerten?


----------



## Hyperhorn (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> 5,5 KG kosten halt um die 25€,11KG 35€.


Das ist schon arg teuer...


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

wie willst du denn erfahrungswerte bekommen??? da müsste einer genau die selbe menge wie du in der selben stückelung wie du bei der selben temperatur gelagert haben...

wenn du erfahrungswerte willst, wirst du nicht drum herum kommen, einfach zu bestellen und dann zu schauen wie das ist...

ich würde sagen: 10% pro tag bei pellets...


----------



## Schnitzel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

@hyperhorn
Das sind die Preise von www.Trockeneis-direkt.de incl.Versand.
Allerdings sinds 6,5 und 12,5KG.
Gibt es da günstigere?

@exa
Nunja,die Pallets werden ja wohl die meisten nehmen und wenn mich mein Physik nicht im Stich lässt müsste die Menge nicht relevant sein.


----------



## Mojo (17. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Ja die Menge ist egal.
Es kommt nur noch auf die gleiche Kühltruhentemperatur mit an. Allerdings macht es glaub ich nicht allzu viel aus da dass Dice ja selber kühlt.


----------



## PsYciXx (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Wenn du irgendwie ne Möglichkeit findest, das so luftdicht wie möglich abzuschließen, solltest du den Verlust relativ stark reduzieren können.
Aber denk dran, dass dabei ein recht hoher Druck entsteht und du daher eine feste Verpackung benutzen solltest. Beispielsweise könnte man mal einen Test mit Gefrierbeuteln und unterschiedlichen meinen DICE machen. Die Beutel laminierst du zu und schon hast du ein abgeschlossenes System. Irgendwann sublimiert dann kein DICE mehr und der Verlust ist gestoppt. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, wie hoch der Druck ausfallen wird. Das müsste man mit entsprechenden Formeln mal ausrechnen.

Nach dem gleichen Prinzip kann man ja mit einer Flasche CO2 selber DICE machen... Beutel fest um den Auslassschlauch schnüren und aufdrehen. Irgendwann ist der Druck im Beutel so hoch, dass DICE kondensiert. Natürlich ist das nicht die effektivste Methode, aber es geht...


----------



## Schnitzel (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Tja,das käme halt in der Styroporbox in die Truhe.
Ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren.

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Lieferanten.
Bisher dachte ich Trockeneis direkt wäre der günstigste.


----------



## Kovsk (18. November 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Dice geht in der Truhe flöten?*

Für Lieferung sind sie das auch  Habe schon lange gesucht und leider nie was billigeres gefunden  Wobei der Preis an sich gut ist, was es so teuer macht ist der nötige Expressversand.


----------

